# look what I did!!!



## eddie (Jan 2, 2008)

cheap RC car           20$
engine                       30$

whatching this 
thing move on
its own 
power            priceless...



I took the internals of a rc car and put it in an old engine and
voila!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXhyIXI9Dco


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing what you can find, isn't it?


----------



## eddie (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 02/18/2008 6:38 AM
Amazing what you can find

hehehe my closet is filled with lots of old rc cars that will eventually be used for converting locos to battery power/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

I just converted a battery powered 1/24 Jeep into a rail truck, but it goes way to fast!! Any ideas on how to make them go slower?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure! Make yourself a pulse width "throttle" out of a 555 and a transistor.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Torby 

Right! Whatever a 555 is and any transistor is!!! You assume too much. Many like me are electronically deprived!! isn't there some easy way with a resistor or two?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By billsharron on 02/29/2008 3:36 PM
I just converted a battery powered 1/24 Jeep into a rail truck, but it goes way to fast!! Any ideas on how to make them go slower?



This is what you need Bill, a 25 watt PWM driver kit for $10 - www.quickar.com/tkit.php part #ML-804.
Knob was from allelectronics.com

I used one in my 7/8's rail truck for battery power - 



















-Brian


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By billsharron on 02/29/2008 3:36 PM
I just converted a battery powered 1/24 Jeep into a rail truck, but it goes way to fast!! Any ideas on how to make them go slower?


The simplest way would be to use a lot less voltage batteries.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great project, eddie.  Keeps the mind working for new ideas all the time.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Brian, Thanks Tony, 

BTW Brian, How do you like the performance of the Tenergy batteries? Which one did you use?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By billsharron on 03/01/2008 6:57 PM
Thanks Brian, Thanks Tony, 

BTW Brian, How do you like the performance of the Tenergy batteries? Which one did you use?




I have gotten most of my packs from allbattery.com/Tenergy. All have worked well for me (but I don't have a lot of experience in this area) and service has always been good. That's an 11.1 volt 2.2 Ah Li-Ion pack. Nice power for 3 small cells and they have built in overcharge protection.  I have only just got them so they haven't had any thorough running yet (just a hour) but Spring is just around the corner.

-Brian


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks. Brian 

I have been looking at them too, Seem to be pretty reasonable.


----------

